# Java Fern & Anubias



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

I understand that these plants are classified as easy, but how does one prevent them being covered with algae when they are such slow growers ?

Thanks.


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

Siamese Algae Eater keeps it off mine


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

usually algae is due to something being unbalanced. could be your parameters, could be your co2 levels, could be your photo period, etc. Usually i mist some peroxide in the tank around the algae infested plants. kills of algae pretty good


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help.

I looked at your Dutch aquarium journal - it's gorgeous !

Do you use CO2, and could you tell me where you get your plants ?

I'm just in the process of setting up a 50 gallon planted, and wondered if I can use plants to cycle the tank.

Have you tried this ?

JD


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

geonut said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I looked at your Dutch aquarium journal - it's gorgeous !
> 
> ...


That tank was actually shut down haha. I got the plants from people on this forum, mainly, and the rest from big als Mississauga. As for CO2... Yes I did use co2. It was a paintball set up that was super annoying because it had to be manually turned on and off. Plants from an established tank can help the cycle going but i wouldn't recommend putting fish in the tank if the tank hasn't FULLY cycled yet. Just adding the plants wont be enough to cycle the plants with livestock in it. I suggest fishless cycling with ammonia of fish food. i cycled my tanks with fish food. wouldnt recommend it. It smells awful haha. I hope this helps


----------

